

Team Apart (YC S08) hosts group meetings online for free - rantfoil
http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/09/02/team-apart-hosts-group-meetings-online-for-free/

======
recampbell
This is where Skype should have been going all these years instead of spending
time on pipe dreams with EBay integration.

I wonder how long they (Team Apart) can stay ahead ahead of the long tail of
all these collaboration apps coming online. They may have great tools, but
there will always be more/better/other tools you want to use.

I think the Google Wave platform approach might be more of what they should
do. Provide the platform with extension points and let everyone else build the
apps for you. Developers, developers, developers, etc.

------
robg
Would the founders mind sharing if they used a PR shop or if this was an
organic get?

~~~
fallentimes
I'm not one of the founders, but Paul Boutin covered them for Venture Beat
too.

------
scm007
I've been using TeamApart for a few weeks now with great results. Once remote
desktop sharing comes online this thing will be unstoppable.

------
tim_sw
i love this product. it's really useful for remote dev stuff

